# bank account



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

I recently went to fnb to open an account in which a smartsave account was opened for me.I was called a week later by the relationship officer that the account opened for me on the basis of my temporary resident permit with a relative permit and the condition is to join spouse with a 'x' expiry date is not a spousal permit. 
The question is I applied for a spousal permit at the HA and I was given a relative permit so is there a spousal permit or HA gave me a wrong permit? Legal man and others kindly help I'm confused

Thanks


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

spousal permit is a kind of relative permit if you guys married you will get spousal permit if not then relative permit


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Kendrakonadu said:


> I recently went to fnb to open an account in which a smartsave account was opened for me.I was called a week later by the relationship officer that the account opened for me on the basis of my temporary resident permit with a relative permit and the condition is to join spouse with a 'x' expiry date is not a spousal permit.
> The question is I applied for a spousal permit at the HA and I was given a relative permit so is there a spousal permit or HA gave me a wrong permit? Legal man and others kindly help I'm confused
> 
> Thanks


They are two different permits and HA often issues the 'wrong' one. A spousal permit is also referred to as a Section 11 (6) permit and can be endorsed for work. A relatives permit cannot be endorsed. If you want a spousal permit you will need to make a new application to change the conditions of your permit. This usually means that you will need to provide all of the documentation (police clearance, X-rays etc) again. This happened to me and is quite common and a real pain.


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes I'm married to a SA citizen and I requested for a spousal permit .I guess I was issued the wrong permit.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Kendrakonadu said:


> Yes I'm married to a SA citizen and I requested for a spousal permit .I guess I was issued the wrong permit.


Sounds like that's what they've done. I only discovered this when I had found a job and went to get my endorsement. It took 10 months before I got my spousal permit but I was quite unlucky I think because they lost my application 3 times.


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm so it means I have to apply for a spousal permit. Do I have to get the forms at HA and apply in SA or I have to go back to my country to apply?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Kendrakonadu said:


> Hmm so it means I have to apply for a spousal permit. Do I have to get the forms at HA and apply in SA or I have to go back to my country to apply?


As the application would be to change the conditions on your permit I would have thought you can make the application in SA. If I understand the new regulations correctly its only the first application that you need to make from your home country any renewals etc can be done in SA. However, I am not completely familiar with the new regulations so perhaps Legal Man would be able to confirm if the above is correct.


----------

